

The Economist's predictions for 2009 - jadence
http://www.economist.com/TheWorldIn/

======
jadence
Also relevant - their predictions from last year for 2008 (subscription
required to read the articles)
<http://www.economist.com/TheWorldIn/index.cfm?d=2008>

